# Question About Strobe Lights



## Fatkd9 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have a plow on my truck and i wanted to know what the laws are about putting strobes on my truck. I was thinking if i am gonna put lights on my truck i might as well go all out with it. just want to know what colors/flash patterns i can or can't have. thanks for the help. and no i am not some whacker trying to act as a cop


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Amber.

Oh, and more Amber. Anything else is a no-no.

Search on here, you'll find stuff.


----------



## martymar219 (Dec 8, 2006)

A small amber and hazard lights work fine!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I predict a long winded, very informative post from USMCTrooper coming very soon............. hahahahahaha


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Naturally, not to disappoint you Sniper, here it is.........

You are allowed to use an amber light (instead of the older style rotating lights you can use new style flashing {strobe type} amber lights). The confusion comes from the word "strobe". A rapid flash pattern on a lightbar is ok, provided the lens is amber. Not red, green, white regardless of direction, but amber. On a vehicle used for _snow plowing_, display of this lightbar is limited. Past the month of April it must be removed.

A strobe bulb which flashes white (or red when placed behind your tail light lens) is illegal, prohibited and cannot be installed, used et al in your vehicle, commercial, personal, combination of both. These are the bulbs I believe you are referring to and are commonly seen in the corners of vehicles.

That being said, we all see them in contractor's trucks, utility vehicles, hearses, ice cream trucks, snow plows, tow trucks, etc.

Are they illegal: YES
Is the problem widespread and out of control: YES
Is there a remedy: YES
Is the RMV taking action against the above vehicle owners when caught: YES

Most of the time, people honestly don't know they are illegal. Education is the first step, and is usually very helpful backed by documentation. Citations and reporting it to Enforcement Services at the RMV is next. Registrations can get revoked.


----------



## Fatkd9 (Sep 21, 2008)

so what your saying if i put strobes in my head/tail lights and don't take my light bar of my registration can be pulled??? but do cops really bust balls about that stuff


----------



## Fatkd9 (Sep 21, 2008)

USMCTrooper said:


> Naturally, not to disappoint you Sniper, here it is.........
> 
> You are allowed to use an amber light (instead of the older style rotating lights you can use new style flashing {strobe type} amber lights). The confusion comes from the word "strobe". A rapid flash pattern on a lightbar is ok, provided the lens is amber. Not red, green, white regardless of direction, but amber. On a vehicle used for _snow plowing_, display of this lightbar is limited. Past the month of April it must be removed.
> 
> ...


so what your saying is if i put strobes in my head/tail lights or don't take my light bar off my reg. can be pulled? do you cops really bust balls if someone has them on there truck but not flashing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Fatkd9 said:


> so what your saying if i put strobes in my head/tail lights and don't take my light bar of my registration can be pulled??? but do cops really bust balls about that stuff


HE SAID AMBER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

But what if he puts a siren on it and a full police lightbar with takedown lights and a spike strip, flares, big orange triangle, shotgun, a big bright green raincoat hanging in the rear window and a TBL front plate, windshield sticker and rear window sticker? Is that still illegal? Are the cops really going to bust his balls? I mean what the hell, obviously they are singling out the "fat kid" which is profiling, and thats wrong.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Here USMCTrooper - let me hold the wall for you...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Fatkd9 said:


> so what your saying if i put strobes in my head/tail lights and don't take my light bar of my registration can be pulled??? but do cops really bust balls about that stuff


*...you just trying to get a rise or are you really that stupid?*


----------



## MDSP2597 (Jun 12, 2006)

Momma said, "life's like a box of chocoltes, you never know whatca gonna get". My name is Forrest, Forrest Gump.


----------



## sammy269 (Jun 29, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> Naturally, not to disappoint you Sniper, here it is.........
> 
> You are allowed to use an amber light (instead of the older style rotating lights you can use new style flashing {strobe type} amber lights). The confusion comes from the word "strobe". A rapid flash pattern on a lightbar is ok, provided the lens is amber. Not red, green, white regardless of direction, but amber. On a vehicle used for _snow plowing_, display of this lightbar is limited. Past the month of April it must be removed.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info. I usually go toe to toe w/ a few sander drivers every storm, who insist on red strobes for the front and rear. Mass Hwy has strict regs regarding this and require amber lights, but they either just don't care or think they won't get caught. Wrong! Gig!


----------



## Fatkd9 (Sep 21, 2008)

Momma said "your an asshole" i am not some jackass that is gonna deck my truck out w/ red/blues and a siren.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Your query was answered by those in the know.
Thread closed before the bodies hit the floor...


----------

